# Performance improvements on Classic 7.2



## mcasan (Feb 13, 2018)

Operating System:  MacOS 10.13.3
Exact Lightroom Version (Help menu > System Info):  Classic 7.2


Just curious if others are seeing noticeable performance improvements.


Lightroom Classic CC Version 7.2 Performance


----------



## johnbeardy (Feb 13, 2018)

7.2's improvements over 7.1 do indicate that it's a continuing effort, but in my view you can best gauge Adobe’s work on LR performance by comparing 7.2 against how things were when it began – ie against the last version of 6.14 or 2015.14. With an older 4 core PC but with 48Gb RAM, what I am seeing is:

68% improvement generating 1:1 Previews
58% improvement generating Standard Previews
28% improvement in Export speed
26% faster merging 8 frame panorama
12% faster merging 3 frame HDR


----------



## Jim Camelford (Feb 13, 2018)

I am eager to try this.....the Lightroom Journal forum (usual source of information) doesn't have the release notes published yet even though 7.2 is available to me at 9am Toronto time via Updates.  I see you are a bit ahead of me - do you know where I can read the release notes before I update...I've read all the benchmarking reports over the last 2 weeks but they do not describe what else has been included in 7,2.

jc


----------



## Jimmsp (Feb 13, 2018)

Absolutely yes. I have not done any major imports or exports yet, but the processing speed seems to have really picked up. Slider response is excellent.  I built a new desktop based on the specs that Puget Systems recommends, and I have no complaints at all with the limited testing I have done.
There may have been improvements in Photoshop as well, because when I send a photo to be "edited in PS", the tiff seems to be created much more quickly in LR and it appears very very quickly in PS. Then the "save" in PS is faster for a multi-layer tiff, and it then reappears in LR almost instantly.

I have some more work to do today on existing photos,  so we will see. Right now I am extremely happy.


----------



## Jim Wilde (Feb 13, 2018)

Jim Camelford said:


> I am eager to try this.....the Lightroom Journal forum (usual source of information) doesn't have the release notes published yet even though 7.2 is available to me at 9am Toronto time via Updates.  I see you are a bit ahead of me - do you know where I can read the release notes before I update...I've read all the benchmarking reports over the last 2 weeks but they do not describe what else has been included in 7,2.
> 
> jc


The Lightroom Journal is no longer used for such announcements....they've all been switched over to "The Blog": Lightroom Classic | Adobe Blog


----------



## tspear (Feb 13, 2018)

I just imported almost 2K pictures last night. It would have been nice to have this update first 
I am hoping the improvements will help in my normal flow which I will start this evening.

Tim


----------



## Jim Wilde (Feb 13, 2018)

mcasan said:


> Operating System:  MacOS 10.13.3
> Exact Lightroom Version (Help menu > System Info):  Classic 7.2
> 
> 
> ...



Yes, though not as much as the more powerful systems might be getting. Like John, I see continued incremental improvements with each release, but with only 16Gb of RAM the percentages aren't quite as good (though not shabby at all). A couple of noticeable things on the Windows system is the fix for the "slow down over time" issue, which has also greatly improved the "import with embedded previews" workflow, bringing it in line with my Mac system.


----------



## Woodbutcher (Feb 13, 2018)

I had a post here about the I (info overlay) not being consistent in Develop and/or Loupe when you quit LR and launch it again.  I had posted on the Adobe feedback site and got an email early this morning saying that was also fixed in 7.2.  I'll check when I get home, but nice to see some little bugs were fixed too.


----------



## Jim Camelford (Feb 13, 2018)

I have a benchmark I have run and tracked on LR for several years wherein it imports 117 files (combination of mostly NEF's, some PSD's and JPGs), renders standard-sized 2048px previews; applies a PRESET with some Develop adjustments - including sharpening and then EXPORTs the whole lot to 2048px JPG's.  Running as much in parallel as possible to stress the system.

I ran it in December on 7.01 - 205 seconds
Yesterday on 7.1                  - 176 seconds      in anticipation that 7.2 was coming soon.....
Today on 7.2                        - 126 seconds

Configuration is a 6-core Mac Pro 6,1 with 32gb Ram, 512gb PCIe and twin FirePro D500 GPU's
All files and the benchmark catalog run from Macintosh HD
Graphics GPU was OFF
MacOS Sierra 10.12.6 with the Spectre patches installed

So, two observations - Yes ! that's an improvement!... and during an earlier non-logged run I noticed that perhaps for the first time all 6-cores on my MacPro were coming close to max'ing out on Activity Monitor.

So I welcome this for exporting time lapses and I am presently working on a large Toronto-based photo competition this week with some 3,400 entries and the faster Export will be really welcome for generating review sets

To Jim Wilde - thanks for the re-direction to the blog.

jc


----------



## mcasan (Feb 13, 2018)

Starting around 2 years ago, I was getting very tired of the poor Lr performance and lack of masking capabilities.    I spend lots of hours and dollars looking around.   I will not waste your time with the details.   But I ended up coming back to Adobe CC because of the Classic performance improvements plus the addition of luminosity and color range masking.   Release 7.2 reinforces my decision to return to Adobe.   Lr Classic, Ps, and Topaz Studio work wonderfully together on my 4 core iMac.


----------



## maciavelli (Feb 16, 2018)

Noticing a dramatic performance loss from the last update to the 7.2 latest update. So if not typical experience I'll need to troubleshoot my set up. I've made no other changes but the update. Spot tool and brushes painfully slow updating. Moving between images I get a black screen for almost a full second before it starts to redraw. I've reset caches and tried both with graphics processor on and off. Importing and exporting seem to be about the same as before.
iMac late 2013 32 gb Ram i7 all OS 10.13.3
Anyone else seeing this? Any suggestions before I do reinstall or back up a version.


----------



## Linwood Ferguson (Feb 16, 2018)

Jim Camelford said:


> I have a benchmark
> ...
> Graphics GPU was OFF


Just in the FWIW department the GPU is still used only in develop, not previews or exports.  I think a lot of us keep hoping for a "now we use the GPU widely" release so that we can get cheaper horsepower with a new graphics card than a new CPU, but it's not there yet.


----------

